# UH OH - Top Stuck Open!



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

Well, looks like I have a stupid problem - the top won't come up (close)! Pull the lever and you get these 2 error messages:
"System Error - Open Convert. Top!"
then
"System Fault - Conv. Top! Workshop"
No motor sounds, no sounds of latches unlatching...nada. The weather JUST turned nice here and now I can't put the top up, so I can't leave it anywhere comfortably when I go out!










_Modified by ashbinder at 8:03 AM 6-1-2009_


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: UH OH - Top Stuck Open! (ashbinder)*

Best to get it to the dealer. Although my top has worked flawlessly this is one of the things that I worry about because I do not have a garage. Isn't there an emergency car cover available? I seem to recall one is/was standard issue in a European model.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: UH OH - Top Stuck Open! (solarflare)*

I've never been able to find a part number for this cover. It was seen on some 2006 European models.


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: UH OH - Top Stuck Open! (solarflare)*

here's the thread that covered this.... looks like it's no longer available anyway.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2939488


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: UH OH - Top Stuck Open! (chocoholic_too)*

Looks like the pump sprung a leak...all the fluid leaked out and the motor burned out running dry.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: UH OH - Top Stuck Open! (ashbinder)*

That's lousy luck. Covered under warranty I assume.
Where did the oil end up? All over the inside of the trunk area?
Kevin


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: UH OH - Top Stuck Open! (just4fun)*

Nope...apparently the pump is covered in a foamy in a plastic box...foamy apparently took most of the fluid.
Think we'll have better luck with an Eos meet this year Kev?


----------



## RehwinkelEOS (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: UH OH - Top Stuck Open! (ashbinder)*

I am up for a meet


----------



## Freeskier (May 25, 2009)

*Re: UH OH - Top Stuck Open! (ashbinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashbinder* »_Think we'll have better luck with an Eos meet this year Kev?









In Western Canada? =D


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: UH OH - Top Stuck Open! (Freeskier)*

LOL...as impossible as it might sound, we've had one before.


----------



## Freeskier (May 25, 2009)

*Re: UH OH - Top Stuck Open! (ashbinder)*

I didn't look at your location. Haha. I'm a GLI owner but I'd totally be down for borrowing my moms eos and joining you 2!


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: UH OH - Top Stuck Open! (Freeskier)*

Hey all,
Sorry haven't been on line for several days.
Yeah, I'm up for another GTG. Only thing is I now work every second weekend so there is a less than 50% chance I'll be available.
Just a suggestion, do we want to try to piggy back on a VW club meet?? I know there is an active club in Red Deer that meets almost every week, I'm sure there must be active clubs in Edmonton and Calgary as well.
Just suggesting it because then the only planning we would have to do is finding out the dates of the meets.
Kevin


----------

